# So who has actually got a Triban 3 ?



## Lancj1 (14 Aug 2012)

As suggested in another thread 

I have got one


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Aug 2012)

I haven't !


----------



## Cheshire Celt (14 Aug 2012)

I had one and got shot of it after a few weeks


----------



## lordloveaduck (14 Aug 2012)

Never heard of the thing


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2012)

I haven't but I did have one of its predecessors which I rode for around 5000 miles. The only significant difference that I can see is that the front forks are now carbon fibre (good move, the ride was a bit harsh). Apart from that, it's pretty much the same frame and components. It was a very good ''entry level'' bike for the price (then around €300). It's still in the family, currently shrunk down to just about fit my niece.


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Aug 2012)

We have one in our household (girlfriends). Nice bike for the money, it was her 1st bike in over 10 years and so far she is enjoying it.


----------



## subaqua (14 Aug 2012)

have its predecessor with the alloy forks. its a good bike


----------



## Edwards80 (14 Aug 2012)

I definitely don't have one and definitely do not harp on about how much I like it in every "which cheap bike should I buy?" thread that pops up. Definitely not*.

*I do, and it's ace


----------



## Flyingfox (14 Aug 2012)

I've got a Triban 5


----------



## defy-one (14 Aug 2012)

I have one - decent bike for the money. New saddle and pedals are the only upgrades required


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Aug 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> The tyres on the one we got were pretty rubbish as well.


 
On Sunday, I was cycling alongside my girlfriend as we went round a corner, she hugged the gutter and I heard a load of crunching, turned to look and she was riding through a load of smashed glass. I cringed and warned her about imminent pop/flat and I watched the tyre for the next 5 mins intermittently expecting to witness at least some slow deflation, and it somehow came out unscathed, covered 15 mile, got home and all was well.

Not that this is a reflection of quality (the tyres are cheapo's, not expecting quality tyres), it is probably dumb luck, but it is a fun anecdote!


----------



## Chris-H (14 Aug 2012)

Getting the mrs one on payday after reading the reviews in Cycling Active,150 mile round trip though to go and get it.


----------



## defy-one (14 Aug 2012)

The tyres are ok. I'll change them at the first sign of problems. Remember mines been assigned commuter duties with panniers,so speed performance isn't likely or required


----------



## Edwards80 (14 Aug 2012)

I got 1500 miles or so out of the cheapo tyres and no punctures. Only reason I switched from them was because I upgraded the wheels and bought new tyres at the same time. Can't complain!


----------



## defy-one (14 Aug 2012)

Which wheels did you put on?
I may take the ones off the Defy and put those on the tribby,get something sexy for the Defy


----------



## Edwards80 (14 Aug 2012)

A pair of Mavic Aksiums - pleased with them so far.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Aug 2012)

Another happy owner here. Changed wheels, tyres, chain & cassette recently after 14months/4000 miles - not a reflection on the quality of the components, more to do with the punishment I've given in all year and all weather riding.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Aug 2012)

Was in Decathlon today drooling over one for my 9yr old son. He was mad keen also  (No, really!).

They didn't have a 3 set up on display (they must be selling like hot cakes after the Cycle Active review?) but did have the 5 in a 51cm which he was reasonably comfortable on once the saddle/seatpost was removed due to the water bottle bolts not letting the long seatpost all the way down. He was whizzing round the store like a pro and I had to prise him off it.Apparently, according to the website the 3 comes in a 43, 45 and 48cm frame so even if the 51 was a bit too big for hime the next size down would defo do. I like the fact that the 51(and presumeably the smaller sizes) come with 650c wheels.

I can see my wallet will be opening for one of these soon, much to my wifes disaproval. It's funny, and maybe very clever, of Decathlon to shamelessly put up notices claiming the 'win' in the Cycle Active test against bikes costing up to £900.


----------



## subaqua (14 Aug 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Was in Decathlon today drooling over one for my 9yr old son. He was mad keen also  (No, really!).
> 
> They didn't have a 3 set up on display (they must be selling like hot cakes after the Cycle Active review?) but did have the 5 in a 51cm which he was reasonably comfortable on once the saddle/seatpost was removed due to the water bottle bolts not letting the long seatpost all the way down. He was whizzing round the store like a pro and I had to prise him off it.Apparently, according to the website the 3 comes in a 43, 45 and 48cm frame so even if the 51 was a bit too big for hime the next size down would defo do. I like the fact that the 51(and presumeably the smaller sizes) come with 650c wheels.
> 
> I can see my wallet will be opening for one of these soon, much to my wifes disaproval. It's funny, and maybe very clever, of Decathlon to shamelessly put up notices claiming the 'win' in the Cycle Active test against bikes costing up to £900.


 thats what swung getting the rockrider for me 2 years ago, the review from one of the bike magazines giving it class winner in sub £500 . I think the words used were £1k of bike for less than half that.


was only a matter of months till i got the roadbike from decathlon


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2012)

Arjimlad said:


> I haven't !


 nor me


----------



## roadrash (14 Aug 2012)

biggs682 said:


> nor me


 nor me!!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Aug 2012)

subaqua said:


> thats what swung getting the rockrider for me 2 years ago, the review from one of the bike magazines giving it class winner in sub £500 . I think the words used were £1k of bike for less than half that.
> 
> 
> was only a matter of months till i got the roadbike from decathlon



Which rock rider did you get? I was considering getting a Giant Defy 2 but the thought of getting a triban 3 and a b-twin MTB for the same money is very appealing. At least it would be if I had the money


----------



## defy-one (14 Aug 2012)

Giant Defy 2 is a way better bike. I think the Triban is great,but it's not the finished article!


----------



## I like Skol (15 Aug 2012)

defy-one said:


> Giant Defy 2 is a way better bike. I think the Triban is great,but it's not the finished article!


But! Google suggests that bike is at least twice the price?


----------



## subaqua (15 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Which rock rider did you get? I was considering getting a Giant Defy 2 but the thought of getting a triban 3 and a b-twin MTB for the same money is very appealing. At least it would be if I had the money


 
rockrider 8.1 the new model has slightly different rims and brakes and IMHO is just a little bit better spec wise but colour wise not as nice. would still have one as a replacement if mine was stolen


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Aug 2012)

Ah, the rock rider 8 appears to be on special again http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-80-id_8194500.html


----------



## subaqua (15 Aug 2012)

thats the 8.0 which is a new addition to the range I beleive
this is the new 8.1
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/81-2011-id_8168695.html

but if i was just a tad unghinged i might buy

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-8-xc-id_8136504.html

or http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-99-id_8200459.html

if i was going to get another MTB, sadly for me any more bikes will likely result in my nuts being removed with a blunt object by my wife.


----------



## Globalti (15 Aug 2012)

We've got a Triban 3 for Gti Junior, excellent little bike; he's going to ride it from Carlisle to South Shields starting tomorrow.


----------



## defy-one (15 Aug 2012)

I like Skol said:


> But! Google suggests that bike is at least twice the price?



Yes of course it is. Just trying to point out the Triban 3 IS GREAT FOR IT's PRICE POINT,but please don't think it's the best bike out there.
Owning the Defy 1 and the Triban 3 - I can still say they are great bikes and I ride them both with pleasure, but you really do get what you pay for.


----------



## LarryDuff (15 Aug 2012)

I got one in February - only thing I have changed is the saddle - got a Charge Spoon. I go out on it every weekend and have to say I'm happy with it. 

Wouldn't claim it's the best bike in the world, if money wasn't an issue I may have bought something else.

Mind you, I do like its bright red colour, makes me go faster.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Aug 2012)

defy-one said:


> I have one - decent bike for the money. New saddle and pedals are the only upgrades required


 
I actually switched the stock saddle for my Charge Spoon and then switched back because the stock one is a bit comfier!


----------



## defy-one (16 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> I actually switched the stock saddle for my Charge Spoon and then switched back because the stock one is a bit comfier!



Your just weird!!!! :joking :-)


----------



## LarryDuff (16 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> I actually switched the stock saddle for my Charge Spoon and then switched back because the stock one is a bit comfier!


Must be your ass!

I rode over 220 miles in one weekend in June on my Spoon and while a lot of me was sore, my ass wasn't.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (16 Aug 2012)

LarryDuff said:


> Must be your ass!
> 
> I rode over 220 miles in one weekend in June on my Spoon and while a lot of me was sore, my ass wasn't.


 
Despite riding with the spoon for a few months, it's still as hard as a rock.


----------



## lordloveaduck (16 Aug 2012)

Globalti said:


> We've got a Triban 3 for Gti Junior, excellent little bike; he's going to ride it from Carlisle to South Shields starting tomorrow.


 
Sounds like he doesn't know that he has to do that ride!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Despite riding with the spoon for a few months, it's still as hard as a rock.


+1. I bought a Spoon back in April because everyone raved about them and while it is a small improvement over what I had before, it's nowhere near as comfy as I was hoping.


----------



## lb81 (16 Aug 2012)

I have one.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (16 Aug 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> +1. I bought a Spoon back in April because everyone raved about them and while it is a small improvement over what I had before, it's nowhere near as comfy as I was hoping.


 
I'm actually thinking of sticking mine on here for sale.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Aug 2012)

Cyclechat is a seemingly inexhaustible supply of Charge Spoon saddles, I've had three in the last month!


----------



## Globalti (17 Aug 2012)

By all means buy a Triban bike but don't buy Decathlon's *crap water bottle holder* - it's too big and doesn't grip the bottle. Yesterday's C2C ride ended in disaster after only 12 miles when Gti Junior's bottle jumped out on a fast descending corner on a wet road under trees, causing him to lose concentration and crash. Ambulance ride - hospital - one broken cheekbone.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Aug 2012)

Globalti said:


> one broken cheekbone.


 
fark! That' horrific, please pass on my best wishes, obviously I don't know him, but jebus that's nasty


----------



## Matt1705 (17 Aug 2012)

Mildly disappointed I didn't get a triban 3, got a second hand claud Butler roubaix off ebay instead. 

Quite pleased with the new bike but only been out on it once really and I think the main reason for the disappointment is not owning a brand new bike...


----------



## Edwards80 (17 Aug 2012)

Globalti said:


> By all means buy a Triban bike but don't buy Decathlon's *crap water bottle holder* - it's too big and doesn't grip the bottle. Yesterday's C2C ride ended in disaster after only 12 miles when Gti Junior's bottle jumped out on a fast descending corner on a wet road under trees, causing him to lose concentration and crash. Ambulance ride - hospital - one broken cheekbone.


 
Sorry to hear that  Hope he recovers quickly!

I had the same issue, bought them for me and the Mrs. My bottle flew out whilst I was going just shy 30mph on a club run, was dreading hearing someone go down because of it behind me but fortunately everyone missed it , I tried using a heat gun to bend it but it made little difference.

Definitely one to avoid.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Aug 2012)

Globalti said:


> By all means buy a Triban bike but don't buy Decathlon's *crap water bottle holder* - it's too big and doesn't grip the bottle. Yesterday's C2C ride ended in disaster after only 12 miles when Gti Junior's bottle jumped out on a fast descending corner on a wet road under trees, causing him to lose concentration and crash. Ambulance ride - hospital - one broken cheekbone.


 Ouch, very nasty. Hope he gets well soon as is not permanently scarred (or put off cycling either) must have been quite a trauma for all.
Thanks for the warning, my 12 y/o has the same on his Triban IIRC.

Otherwise as others have stated, the bike is great, and making them in small sizes with 650c wheels is brilliant as it's allowed him to get going on a road bike with his mates as he's a tad short for his age. Had to cut the seatpost to get it fully down though. Having said that he's growing at such a rate now I'm putting it up weekly!


----------



## Globalti (17 Aug 2012)

I've just washed the bike down and adjusted and inspected it; apart from tree bark jammed between the tyre and the wheel rim the only permanent damage is that pretzled front wheel. Phoned Decathlon in Stockport who tell me they sell replacement wheels for £24.99! Eeek! No wonder it bent so easily....!


----------



## Edwards80 (17 Aug 2012)

Globalti said:


> I've just washed the bike down and adjusted and inspected it; apart from tree bark jammed between the tyre and the wheel rim the only permanent damage is that pretzled front wheel. Phoned Decathlon in Stockport who tell me they sell replacement wheels for £24.99! Eeek! No wonder it bent so easily....!


 
The wheels were the 1st thing to go on mine. They did last 1500 miles though and I had to true them once during that time. Rear spoke broke when I was accellerating, still got me home though  It's my turbo trainer wheel now


----------



## roadrash (17 Aug 2012)

Globalti said:


> By all means buy a Triban bike but don't buy Decathlon's *crap water bottle holder* - it's too big and doesn't grip the bottle. Yesterday's C2C ride ended in disaster after only 12 miles when Gti Junior's bottle jumped out on a fast descending corner on a wet road under trees, causing him to lose concentration and crash. Ambulance ride - hospital - one broken cheekbone.


 
hope gti junior gets well soon


----------

